# Hard Shifting/Limp mode



## MaTTe0619 (Nov 8, 2013)

So my 5spd has been having some problems for about 6 months now. I used to work at nissan and when i went on a test drive with one of the senior techs with Consult connected. Consult showed that the power train was performing as should and the tech told me that the reason my transmission was slipping between 3rd and 4th was due to worn engine and transmission mount. So literally a week away from bringing my car into the shop to have my timing chain and mounts done my car did a violent buck and when i looked in tiptronic it said the transmission was stuck in 5th. This happened yesterday and since then has been going back and forth from being fine to going into limp mode right after a nasty buck. I'm looking for and would much appreciate any insight anyone could give me on what i should do next.


----------



## kidroc666 (Jun 22, 2016)

mine is doing same thing looking for a new transmission myself..


----------

